# Compra-venta > Vendo >  OUTLET Mágico!!

## Lukan

Bienvenidos a mi Outlet de la magia!!   :001 302: 

Los gastos de envío incluídos en el precio!!!

-(nuevo)*Interlace por Richard Sanders*  por 30€
Interlace - www.magia.com.ec - YouTube


-(nuevo)*The Kaylor Option con DVD y gimmick en negro - Jeff Kaylor & Michael Ammar*. 20€

The Kaylor Option Extended Trailer - YouTube
*OFERTA!!  Y si quieres probar el BlackOut por sólo 10€ más los dos, es decir TKO y BlackOut por 30€!! 
*


-(nuevo)*Mental Power Ball Electronic* por 35€. 
Entre un grupo de espectadores esconden uno de ellos una bola negra que el mago detecta siempre!! quién la tiene y en qué mano la esconde. Fantástico juego de mentalismo con dispositivo electrónico. 
d097-show.flv - YouTube 


-(nuevo) * Flightcase by Peter Eggink ( DVD y Gimmick)* por sólo 20€ gastos de envío incluídos!!
El espectador elige una carta que desaparece para aparecer en el estuche de la baraja que previamente se mostró vacío!!
DVD – Vuelo al Estuche, con Accesorio - Peter Eggink Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia




-*Aguja a través del mazo, 9€*. 
Atraviesa visiblemente un mazo de cartas con una aguja de coser perfectamente examinable sin atravesar ninguna de las cartas que hay en el interior del estuche!!
YouTube - &#x202a;B019-1 show.flv&#x202c;&rlm;




*Y más ofertas y artículos si no tienes mucha prisa!! Pregunta por privado.
*

Ya sabéis, quien este interesado en algo que me envíe un mensaje privado, llegan más rápido que los mensajes en el hilo.

Pues esas son las cosas que vendo. Todo en perfectísimo estado, la mayoría son nuevos. Cualquier duda preguntadla sin problemas,por mensaje privado.

*Algunos juegos ya se han vendido, pero si los quieres o te interesan otros, dímelo y es posible que te los pueda conseguir a muy buen precio!!*

Ah!* gastos de envío por correo ordinario incluidos*, preferible transferencia o paypal, contrarreembolso se le añade lo que cobra correos por los giros que creo que son unos 4€ aprox.

Ofertas y descuentos para quien compre varias cosas! 

No dudéis en preguntar lo que sea u ofrecer, la oferta está a la vuelta de la esquina, jejeje!!  Y si estáis buscando algo y no lo tengo decídmelo, quizá os lo pueda conseguir!

Saludos!!

----------


## Lukan

Grandes rebajas!!!  =D

----------


## anfiie

Tienes un MP.

----------


## Lukan

Vendidos los siguientes artículos: 
-Psychokinesis PK Mystical Power Pen con control remoto
-Poker Converter +DVD
-Modern times de Henry Evans
-3D Publicidad de Henry Evans, catálogo mágico
-Moneda flipper magnética de medio dólar, año 2009

Todos estos juegos ya se han vendido, pero si los quieres o te interesan otros, dímelo es posible que te los pueda conseguir a muy buen precio!!

Saludos!!

----------


## b12jose

Te mando un privado :Wink1:

----------


## Lukan

todavía quedan cosas y se puede negociar!!  =P

----------


## Lukan

Rebajados aguja a través del mazo y elevator!!  =D

----------


## Lukan

Vendidas Navaja que cambia de color. Gracias!!

----------


## Lukan

Súper rebajados Mental Power Ball Electronic por 30€ y ultracinese por 25€ con los gastos de envío incluídos!!

----------


## Lukan

Refloting!!

----------


## tres de PICAS

Tienes un MP

----------


## tres de PICAS

No me deja enviarte más MP así que te paso mi correo electrónico por si prefieres enviarme allí tu número de cuenta para hacerte la transferencia. iagomontero95@gmail.com

----------


## Lukan

solucionado!

----------


## Lukan

Vendio el mental power ball.  Gracias!!

Saludos!  :Smile1:

----------


## tres de PICAS

Vendedor 100% recomendado. El juego perfecto y la atención mejor todavía.
Muchas gracias Lukan

----------


## descarte

hola lukan soy salva(descarte) y estoy interesado en el ultracinese ¿cual es el precio final si me lo envias cotrarrembolso? soy de un pueblo de cuenca. un saludo.

----------


## Lukan

> Vendedor 100% recomendado. El juego perfecto y la atención mejor todavía.
> Muchas gracias Lukan


  Muchísimas gracias TresdePicas!!  :117: 

A ver Salva, contrarreembolso es un rollo para mi jejeje y además te sube unos 4€ , si es por desconfianza pregunta a quien quieras del foro, ... soy de fiar, bueno, a veces jejejeje. De todas formas lo que tú prefieras.

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Vendido Ultracinese y boli plateado que atraviesa el papel.  Gracias!!

----------


## Lukan

Nuevos artículos de cartomagia añadidos!!  Venga que me los quitan de las manooss!!  =P

----------


## MaxVerdié

Salva, Lukan es de toda confianza.

----------


## MrTrucado

Salva, LUKAN es de fiar, yo le he comprado varias veces sin ningun problema.

----------


## joweme

Haz caso de los compañeros de foro porque Lukan es de total confianza asi que podras estar tranquilo que el paquete te llegara y en buenas condiciones.

----------


## Lukan

Gracias chicos!!  :D  jejejeje.

----------


## Lukan

Añadido Súper Mental Ball!!

----------


## Lukan

Ya están aquí las rebajas de enero!!!  jejeje

----------


## chuchenager

Yo tambien te digo que puedes confiar 100% !!

----------


## Lukan

Estoy esperando para dar el palo gordo!! mmhua ja ja ja ja...

----------


## asiebit

Lukan es un vendedor de toda confianza y superenrrollado, lo que pasa es que hace mucho que no renueva el material en venta, je je , un saludo Lukan.

----------


## Lukan

jejeje cierto! Pero es que como lo que vendo son cosas que me compro para mí y luego no uso o incluso no llego ni a usar, que son la mayoría jejeje. O a veces las compro doble para vender una y ahorrarme aunque sean los gastos de envío. Me puede el consumismo!! =P 

Saludos compañeros!

----------


## Lukan

10 cortes exactos y elevator vendidos. Gracias, un placer hacer tratos con MagoRoque.

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Añadido Interlace por Richard Sanders a 30€.

Saludos!!

----------


## Lukan

Vamos que hay novedades!! jejeje, me están cogiendo polvo en mi caja de magia, es que no tenéis corazón??  =-P

----------


## Lukan

Administradores!! he actualizado el hilo en otro post ya que casi todo lo que hay es nuevo a lo que había cuando se creó. Saludos!!

----------

